# Central IL Morels



## randypedigo (Apr 15, 2013)

I found a batch today....County Mkt Grocery Store....$59.99 a pound. Now we don't have to go wander around the forest. gl everyone


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

My lord!!!! At that price you could put em under a glass display case forever!!!!!


----------

